# Arizona creeking



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Its probably going to be [email protected]#kin' sweet this weekend!! The storm is supposed to roll threw tomorrow and then again on Saturday....with snow levels very high (7500) = lotsa run off hopefully. So look for creeks that have run off and aren't rain dependent. Meaning the rim creeks (christopher, oak, tonto and new ones) will be good. 

But, ...(pause)....it is AZ. So expect the worst and hope for the best. So right now i'm on standby. And as of right now i'm leaning on heading over to Cali to get some low elevation first descents. But if AZ shapes up tomorrow, then it is go time in the Canyon State!!

Here is what you want to keep an eye on for the weekend (as you can see, they are predicting some massive flows too).......CLICK HERE. So if those predictions start to become a reality, then get you shit and get out of CO!!

Cody


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

are the roads to these rivers very bad? we might be takin a honda accord down there.


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Tricky to say. But, i think you should be fine. Getting into Bear Flat (cc take out, hellsgate put-in) might be a bitch, but i witnessed Riverwrangler's photographers take their civic everywhere.....granted it was dry for the most part, but hell, they made it!

Cody


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*I did it so you con't have to*

Christian (and anyone else who is interested):

I went down there a couple weeks ago and we got a bit skunked. Some things I wish I knew:

1) The Paddling AZ book says that he has seen the Agua Fria running 200 when the guage is at 80. Well the river can also be running at 10 when the guage is at 80 so you need a visual for that one.

2) The East Verde gauge is F-ed. It said 1000 when we were there and the river looked more like 60.

3) The directions in the new book to the Tonto "Box Canyon" which is supposed to be 4+ is actually the directions to a class III run.

4) The Tonto gauge actually works.

5) The Hellsgate (which was too low when we were there) shuttle has a huge hill. You probably want to two vehicles b/c it would be one hell of a bike ride.

6) The super secret put-in directions for the super secret but not really a secret illegal run are no good. Unless you are alot smarter than us, you will never find a put-in; and the run at 1000 looks burly (from 1500 feet up); and its totally visible from the road- you will probably get caught if you figure out the shuttle and survive the whitewater.

Anyway, if there is actually water and you have a good plan, let me know and I'll give it another go sometime.

Josh


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

umm...just following up on these pointers....

"Agua Fria running 200 when the guage is at 80. Well the river can also be running at 10 when the guage is at 80 so you need a visual for that one"

1. Take a look at the upstream gage (mayer) .....it has been stuck at 80. Now look at the downstream gage....its at 2. = shits broke. So here's the solution: Auga Fria @ Rock Springs >1500 and you should be good to go. Don't look at Mayer until it is fixed.

"The East Verde gauge is F-ed. It said 1000 when we were there and the river looked more like 60."

2. That gage is at the confluence some 30-40 miles downstream....if you are trying to do the Doll Baby run (87 x-ing), and rely on that one, you'll get skunked hard. Best is a visual, unfortunately. 

**In fact, all of Payson's creeks are visuals** = meaning don't _completely _rely on tonto to tell you if Christopher is running....instead RELY ON THIS ....heavy rain or rain ontop of what snowpack is there will make this run, along with Hellsgate. 

Other than that, i'd say those statements are spot on. Although, i would be more worried about the small creek that crosses the road (mile 2), rather than the hill. (bear flats rd)

It's shapin' up...but i'm still hesitant. My recommendation would to also look or give Woods Canyon (V) a try....that shit is sick in there (plus it's a two dayer), and i think it just may go. 

Cody


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Poland - Round 2? Looks like rain and snow over the Bradshaw as well. I want it... like bad.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

The AZ skunk factor is SO high. I've definitely had my heart broken at both the East Verde put-in and the hellsgate put-in. 

Maybe in the next edition of the guidebook there should be a section dedicated to alternate activities in case of low-flows. We settled on gawking at college girls in Flagstaff (recommended) and dodging bullets on the rez (not recommended). 

I'd take skis this time of year, as one potential shut-down is snow instead of rain (happened to us), and Snobowl in Flag actually looks kinda fun.

Good luck. I'm psyched to see more pics from this storm.

T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Its a no go for us it looks like sunday may go but that monday will be epic, just looked at noaa and they are predicting over 2inches sunday thru monday. hope somebody gets on it.
-Tom


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know what the Virgin Narrows might be doing?


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

*doublet*...nice! i laughed my ass off. And i suck at skiing so i'm sitting at the lodge too! 


*tom* - you nailed it. Sunday / Monday....its going to be sweet. Get some


Cody


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

What are the chances of something running wed/thu


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Brian I would say monday, teusday ,wednesday are going to be sick, check this out:
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/fill_98qwbg.gif
Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Phoenix: Tonto Creek near Roosevelt
Shit looks like its going to go big.
-Tom


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

whats our best bet for not getting skunked and finding something class IV and up. Is there one run that is more likely to run or will it be an all or none sort of deal. 

Also what are the chances that either doll baby or the santa maria run?

Thanks


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

AZ is going off big right now. Damn I wish I was down there instead of stuck in golden . You boys get'er done!


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

4 days....and 4 new first descents. 

We are exhausted. The skunk factor is really high right now. Most everything is WAAYYY to big. If it continues to have this cloud cover and sprinkling, then it might even hold for the weekend. But for now...everyone is [email protected]#kin' sore as hell and out of options until the flows come down.

Cody


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

TR's?


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Coming soon to HH. For now.....enjoy this picture of a first descent that we did on Monday.

Mike on 1st D> The Boogeyman:


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

sweet! cant wait for the update, its always good on HH.com!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Cody, you may have mentioned this elsewhere, but when are you aiming to release the film? Fall? Winter? Spring'09? Can't wait.

D


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet! Ya, the film is going to blow everyone away. And Huckin Huge taking a HUGE pay-cut, just to get some QUALITY music in the film. So, it is going to be amazing...it can't wait either!! The release date is Spring 2009. The making and the itinerary will be able to be followed on Huckin Huge. Thanks for the boost! We are off for more creeks tonight. 

Cody


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

2009? Jeeze man...

Must be some serious editing.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

cODY,

you going down Michoacan way again to film? I believe I know where the motherload of unrun Mexican whitewater is[ not Mich.].I hope to confirm it before sending anyone else on a wild goose chase.I'll only run the 3- 4+ stuff but would like to share the goods with the big dogs,maybe provide support or do some runs w portages set safety ,shuttle ,etc. Interested?


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

2009 = that, and some serious boating! 09', because we have to film...with the entire year of 2008 has been devoted to. 

Cayo, ya we are headed down there again, Rocky Contos, myself, Harlan Taney and Mike Fisher....so we will be exploring those un-run / massive waters down in Michoacan and further south as well. Give me an email, and lets talk further.....!!!

Cody


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

What jacked the Salt gage? It says it hit 90grand on the 28th, which is insane. Normally, I would just discard this as an error but the graph is relatively smooth rising up to and falling down from it. That's some serious river-bed-changing flow.

COUNT


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

are the 4 FD's in 4 days TR's up yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

heavy rains on sunday/monday last week brought the salt huge and tonto hit 53000 but I think it went higher as at the peak flow it is flat for about 6 hours which doesn't happen with natural flow. Looks like they are getting more precip down there today.
-Tom


----------



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

Hells Gate, Tue, Wed, Thur, anybody? Anyone except Tony M, he will say he is in but we all know he will bag last minute.


----------



## riversnake (Feb 7, 2008)

*tonto creek*

im planning to go to tonto creek hellsgate run....put in friday or saturday....flow on wed is 951 cfs..has anyone done this run??? is everything runnable??? can anything hairy be portaged and at what levels??? any and all info on this run would be appreciated...any class six rapids??? please let me know anything you know about this run ...any photos???? either reply to this post or e-mail me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## riversnake (Feb 7, 2008)

*tonto creek*



HANSON said:


> Hells Gate, Tue, Wed, Thur, anybody? Anyone except Tony M, he will say he is in but we all know he will bag last minute.


planning on putting inon fri or sat....what do you know about this run.....check my post as riversnake..thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

dude it is very unlikly that it is going to hold for that long, in seems to be not falling as fast due to snowmelt(?). IF it holds tomorrow me and christian will try to rally a few others and come down (but 2 people and over 1600miles=$$$). Hopefully we get to do it but I'm sceptical. Will post tomorrow if it works out.
-Tom


----------

